#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Питание, как способ продления жизни

## Ostrbor

Здравствуйте.
Хочу поделиться ссылками на интересные источники о питании.

1.Искоренение ведущих причин смерти
http://youtu.be/yXLZmE21pSs

Читает лекцию Michael Greger.
Немного о нем - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Greger

При его участии создан сайт о питании - http://nutritionfacts.org/

2.Книга Эйхлера "Яды в нашей пище" не утратила актуальности и по сей день.
http://n-t.ru/ri/eh/yd.htm

Основные выводы:
1.Загрязнение природы. Круговорот токсичных веществ в пищевых цепях и их разрушительное действие на живые организмы. 
2.Сильнее всего страдают концевые звенья пищевых цепей. Пример: планктон - рачки - рыба - хищная рыба - птица. В следующем звене накапливается в 10 раз больше ДДТ. Причина - чем сложнее организм, тем больше он тратит энергии и ему нужно больше потреблять; поэтому птица накапливает больше токсинов чем планктон.
3.Питание растениями менее токсично.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.10.2013), Ануруддха (20.10.2013), Юань Дин (20.10.2013)

----------

